# Spring Woodcock



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw a robin the other day so the woodcock must be coming too. Anyone finding any yet? 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

No woodcock yet but I heard sandhill cranes last night.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

They are on the way! 

https://www.woodcockmigration.org/migration.html


----------



## P. colchicus (Oct 4, 2019)

Good numbers of Sandhills in southern tier counties. Saw a turkey vulture today, too. It’s almost time!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

wirehair said:


> They are on the way!
> 
> https://www.woodcockmigration.org/migration.html


Thanks wirehair! That’s really neat. I was just thinking about those little buggers yesterday. Ready to get the pup on some wilds.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

The lil buggers just left.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Saw at least 8 dead skunks so far in Bay City and the surrounding towns, that's a smell I could careless ever to smell again

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Two weeks ago I was plowing during one of our few snow fall....saw a robin and it flew into a large crab apple tree....I then stopped by that tree and there were at least 50 robins in that tree, I counted. largest migration flock I have ever seen.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

None yet by me. Couple weeks and they should be arriving.


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

A buddy sent me a picture of his dog on point on a woodcock the other day. Lansing area


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

RCA DOGS said:


> A buddy sent me a picture of his dog on point on a woodcock the other day. Lansing area


I believe it! Just told my friend they should be back by the weekend!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Saw one go over the road this morning.Lake George and Stoney creek road area.In the last week and a half I have seen pheasants twice in that area also.They are a few for sure.My first pictures of the year have dates from March 9 to the 15 in the last five years


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I can almost guarantee they will show at my place by early next week. Fun times ahead with my pup!


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Herea the latest image from the woodcock fitted with transmitters. On the move!


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Our first woodcock of the season was pointed this evening in Oakland County. Have never seen one this early before. Hopefully it is a good sign of beautiful weather to come. Plenty more will be showing up everyday now, so get out there and cover some ground.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

wirehair said:


> They are on the way!
> 
> https://www.woodcockmigration.org/migration.html


that is very cool


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

Lapeer County this evening. The dog and I moved one bird and heard two peenting at dusk.


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Make sure you are taking tick precautions for you and the dogs.


----------



## dbortola (Oct 25, 2017)

I grew up chasing woodcock in the LP of Michigan. For the past 30 years I have lived in Columbus OH. Kept the passion and do very well in the fall on local and migrating woodcock. Our Columbus Metroparks have a woodcock session each spring when they start coming back The Metroparks actually hold evening sessions for the woodcock courtship! 

"*On March 14th *Take a 1.5-mile walk to watch and listen to the aerial courtship display of the American woodcock."


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

We’re still chomping at the bit, looking for our first of the spring.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

shaffe48b said:


> That's according to that article dont know.
> 
> Hows the snow? Due to the virus we are getting worked from home which for me means work from cabin


Work the dogs on grouse.They are available all year!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

When I drive north up 33 after I get of 75 I very very often go from no snow to snow in those 20 miles before rose city. Dont know what it is.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

shaffe48b said:


> When I drive north up 33 after I get of 75 I very very often go from no snow to snow in those 20 miles before rose city. Dont know what it is.


I go to the weather street or the other sites to get current snow depths.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

shaffe48b said:


> When I drive north up 33 after I get of 75 I very very often go from no snow to snow in those 20 miles before rose city. Dont know what it is.


A sample screenshot








This is today


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

2020's first woodcock. One of three today :


Not the greatest photo but as close as I could get before the bird flushed. 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> 2020's first woodcock. One of three today :
> 
> 
> Not the greatest photo but as close as I could get before the bird flushed.
> ...


The little buggers are energetic and running out from the dogs so I have been coming to the dogs from behind or behind and to the side.They tend to run out more in spring than in the fall


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

We got our first of the spring pointed today.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> The little buggers are energetic and running out from the dogs so I have been coming to the dogs from behind or behind and to the side.They tend to run out more in spring than in the fall


You put me on the spot - 










Given a lot of water in a ditch and some barbed wire I could only get a picture coming to Taser from his front . 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> You put me on the spot


?


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> ?



Like you I always try and approach a dog on point from the side or from behind but I really wanted a picture of Taser's first of the year and this was my quickest and easiest approach. Just kinda' having a laugh at myself .

Wish all approaches were this easy  (old photo) :










9mm Hi-Power


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Like you I always try and approach a dog on point from the side or from behind but I really wanted a picture of Taser's first of the year and this was my quickest and easiest approach. Just kinda' having a laugh at myself .
> 
> Wish all approaches were this easy  (old photo) :
> 
> ...


Lol.The dogs don't always go where we can.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

These thickets are the best spots for spring woodcock.
Any location where the first snows come and are sheltered from the sun allow the snow to stay and insulate the ground preventing a frost is were they come to feed first because in other areas there food is trapped beneath the frost.Even if it looks good,soft,and muddy doesn't mean that frost isn't below.
I make mental notes of areas in December/January where snow sticks in those thickets when those first snowfalls come and then melt.I know that the melted areas get saturated and freeze without the snow blanketing the ground to insulate.
The frost pushes the food down but insulated areas the food organisms are at or close to the surface


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Today they get to stay home.Too windy!
Sunday,Tuesday,Wednesday,and Thursday and we are at 22 finds going to new places this year at Holly Recreation Area.Only one bumped due to wind direction but other than that all were held nicely.She ran over it.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ran the dogs and myself at the golf course this morning. Heard one peenting and then it took off for a sky dance.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

moved 6 just north of roscommon


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

i missed again said:


> moved 6 just north of roscommon


Yup makes sense.A friend found them yesterday north of whittemore (m65 +m55)area.


----------



## nick brown (Mar 6, 2012)

Went looking for woodcock today without much luck. On the way home drove by a Michigan pheasant restoration area and decided to stop and let the dog stretch her legs one more time. Ended up moving 8 hens 4 roosters and a woodcock. All birds held well except 2 of the roosters flushed wild while the dog was working them. Most fun I’ve had in a while.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

nick brown said:


> Went looking for woodcock today without much luck. On the way home drove by a Michigan pheasant restoration area and decided to stop and let the dog stretch her legs one more time. Ended up moving 8 hens 4 roosters and a woodcock. All birds held well except 2 of the roosters flushed wild while the dog was working them. Most fun I’ve had in a while.


All I am going to say is there out there.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

No birds found today, but it was a Beautiful day to be in the woods. Great day to get some exercise for both of us. Admittedly it was more of a get out and stretch the legs day. He has been on so many birds the past couple weeks, I just wanted to run him today.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

12 birds yesterday.Bird dog guys were at all the spots I stopped at but I didn't see anyone.I stayed within a few hundred yards of parking areas.Each spot had a bird within 50 yards.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I made videos with my phone but they wont load clear to view on YouTube.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Last one of the day


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Got out late morning and had six finds including a double. For dedicated upland hunters this is one of the best times of the year to get out with your bird dog and do some exploring for new covers while just poking' around out there- no rush, no pressure.








.

Taser couldn't agree more, he was in top form today - especially on the double . I had to almost drag him back into his crate - he sees the SUV over the rise and he doubles back into the deep, sloppy cover - c'mon boss I know there's another one back in there. 



9mm Hi-Power


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Goldie had her first woodcock find tonight behind the house. Didn’t get it pointed but she put it up and it flushed across an open field for her to give chase. Nice contact for her, just letting her run and figure it out at this stage.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bella just pointed a woodcock for Goldie to put up and chase. Bella was steady through the whole thing.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

ab5228 said:


> Bella just pointed a woodcock for Goldie to put up and chase. Bella was steady through the whole thing.


Better than my two.lol.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone been running dogs in Mid Michigan? M55? Seeing any good numbers? It would be nice to get my pup into some migrating birds.


----------



## fishstruction (Aug 7, 2014)

I was in Gladwin running toady had 3 woodcock and 1 grouse point. Also had a run in with a porcupine Was very lucky my dog wanted nothing to do with him as he stuck his head in the hole then walked away.


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

Found a few today these are the only pics I got


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Report from southern oscoda northern ogemaw much the same. Plenty of rotten snow and ice with average 50 percent cover. Ground mostly froze hard. Sometimes the top inch or two has thawed. No woocock in areas that produced last fall, in 5-6 hours at least.

Thing is a lot of the good grouse and woocock cover shades the ground keeping it frozen and and full of snow and ice. Pictured below is from the exact same spot. One pic looks back at a forest road through some good cover and is covered with snow and the other looks forward through a recent cut and is free of snow.

I will try along some waterways this week. But all the water I have seen is still iced.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

We went on a family excursion to get out of the house today. Did some hiking near the PM and went to the beach. On the way we stopped north of US 10 and snuck the dogs into one of the covers I hunt in fall for a quick run. We put up 4 woodcock in about 15 mins. Bella pointed and Goldie flushed them. Bella was not steady today. She stays steady by the house, but when we go to where we hunt she breaks on flush or shot. I need to work on that in more locations with her.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

ab5228 said:


> We went on a family excursion to get out of the house today. Did some hiking near the PM and went to the beach. On the way we stopped north of US 10 and snuck the dogs into one of the covers I hunt in fall for a quick run. We put up 4 woodcock in about 15 mins. Bella pointed and Goldie flushed them. Bella was not steady today. She stays steady by the house, but when we go to where we hunt she breaks on flush or shot. I need to work on that in more locations with her.


When you shoot a lot over them they tend to do that more.I can not remember who but one of your hamster wheel comrades mentioned tuning his dog up after hunting season doing a stop to flush program for trial season if my memory serves me well.Also teaches them distancing manners if needed.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

No pictures this weekend but the action was great.Holly area and the changed it up and hit Pontiac lake and Annie did good but Dixie turned birds so fast with a big run hitting all objectives and she has never been there.As soon as I flush the bird she's done with it and goes right after another find.Had one in the first 5 minutes way up the powerline.
No bumped birds and no creeping this weekend.They learn a lot from contacts and get tuned up fast.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

We found 2 yesterday in southern Dickinson County . Which I found suprising as most of the woods are snowbound. I was anticipating just getting the dogs some exercise . The cover we were in quit holding grouse in January There aren't many confiers in that cover for the grouse to find shelter in . We found them on a south facing ridge that was free of snow. I felt kind of bad for disturbing them as they probably had to fly quite a ways to find the next open ground


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> We found 2 yesterday in southern Dickinson County . Which I found suprising as most of the woods are snowbound. I was anticipating just getting the dogs some exercise . The cover we were in quit holding grouse in January There aren't many confiers in that cover for the grouse to find shelter in . We found them on a south facing ridge that was free of snow. I felt kind of bad for disturbing them as they probably had to fly quite a ways to find the next open ground


Was the ground still hard/semi frozen.

My guess is they around my parts but totally concentrated in a few key areas where they can get at the worms.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

In the open areas the ground underfoot varied from firm and dry to kind of squishy. I'd have to say Semi frozen to thawed. The ground got firmer and drier the higher I climbed the ridge We don't have a lot of frost in the ground. We got a foot of snow dumped on us at the end of November by mid December we had 2 ft of snow on the ground and we are just losing it now.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> We found 2 yesterday in southern Dickinson County . Which I found suprising as most of the woods are snowbound. I was anticipating just getting the dogs some exercise . The cover we were in quit holding grouse in January There aren't many confiers in that cover for the grouse to find shelter in . We found them on a south facing ridge that was free of snow. I felt kind of bad for disturbing them as they probably had to fly quite a ways to find the next open ground


Southside slopes always thaw first!
That is also the first areas I start my morel season at.
Woodcock come earlier than we tend to think.
Dozens of times I have ice fished lake st Clair in the morning then work woodcock in the afternoon down here.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

birdhntr said:


> Southside slopes always thaw first!
> That is also the first areas I start my morel season at.
> Woodcock come earlier than we tend to think.
> Dozens of times I have ice fished lake st Clair in the morning then work woodcock in the afternoon down here.


I'll keep looking. The s slopes i saw were snow bound assuming any cover. They dont have much for slopes around here.


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Been kicking up a few along waterways in central NLP over the last week. With snow cover and frozen ground they hang in the springs and seeps.


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

They seem to be close to the water mud wormy areas


----------

